# Cranberry Golf Resort (law cranberry)



## Travelclam (Aug 8, 2016)

Hello,
Does anyone own at this resort, or visited recently?  I get confused with the name.  There seems to be a Cranberry Resort, then a Cranberry Golf Resort (or Law Cranberry), and then a Club Cranberry.  

Is Cranberry Resort the same as Cranberry Golf Resort (Law Cranberry)? 

I am about to acquire a 2bd unit at Cranberry Golf Resort (law cranberry), but I want to make sure which one I am actually looking at.  

Thanks.

B


----------



## Dori (Aug 9, 2016)

We jus t ret urged from our second visit to Law  Cranberry Resort Limited. These are the pink coloured units in the Fairways section of the resort itself.

I posted a review here on TUG. It should be there within the next few days, if it hasn't already been added.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask!

Dori


----------



## Travelclam (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks much.


----------

